# How long should I wait to take the NREMT after getting county certificate? Clarifying questions..



## brtran02 (Aug 14, 2014)

Can anyone clarify for me the consequences of not affiliating with your County in time? 

Here are my questions. 

I recently took and passed an EMT course in SD and received my certificate of completion. I passed the skills testing. All I have to do is take the National registry exam. The thing is,  *I'm still at my university for another 2 years.* I plan on taking the National exam at a later time. 8 to 12 months. I know it is lengthy, but isn't there like a period of 2 years from the start of the passing the NREMT for one to take a refresher course? Basically, how long from the start of receiving my class certificate do I have to take the nremt? 

What would be the whole process between recertification? Once I graduate? Is it from the start date of me passing the National exam or the start date of me passing my class that the 2 years count starts before I have to recertify?  

A couple people in my class had to retake the class again because they failed to recertify themselves. That or they failed to affiliate themselves. I want to avoid retaking my class again. 

Therefore,  does affiliating yourself to a county come after taking the National exam? It'd be great if someone clarified this for me.  Thanks.


----------



## drl (Aug 14, 2014)

You have *2 years* after your EMT course is complete to certify (take NREMT exam _and_ apply for California state EMT licensing). If you fail to do so before then, you will need to retake your EMT course, as a course completion certificate will need to be submitted for both NREMT (electronic, your program should handle it once you start an application on the NREMT website) and state licensing (a paper copy, at least in Santa Clara Co).

If you don't plan on working as an EMT before you graduate, I would still pass the NREMT and get state licensing now; you will just need to do 24 hours of continuing education to recertify after 2 years.


----------



## brtran02 (Aug 15, 2014)

drl said:


> You have *2 years* after your EMT course is complete to certify (take NREMT exam _and_ apply for California state EMT licensing). If you fail to do so before then, you will need to retake your EMT course, as a course completion certificate will need to be submitted for both NREMT (electronic, your program should handle it once you start an application on the NREMT website) and state licensing (a paper copy, at least in Santa Clara Co).
> 
> If you don't plan on working as an EMT before you graduate, I would still pass the NREMT and get state licensing now; you will just need to do 24 hours of continuing education to recertify after 2 years.



Thank you. What about the psychomotor, or "skills" exam? I was told that my skills expire after one year. What I chose to take the NREMT after 1 year has passed from my skills examination? I'd still have to retake my skills test in order to be able to apply for jobs as an EMT? assuming that I've affiliated and all.


----------

